# Elinchrom PolyStand versus Manfrotto 024B Black Light Boom



## ereka (Sep 11, 2013)

I need a good sturdy boom arm to support an Elinchrom RS600 monobloc head with 70cm softbox.
The Elinchrom PolyStand seems the obvious choice http://www.theflashcentre.com/polystand-i43.html?category_id=692  but I'm also considering the Manfrotto 024B Black Light Boom as a cheaper alternative http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-manfrotto-024b-black-light-boom/p1540584

I'll be grateful for any feedback from anyone who owns and/or has used either of these products, or suggestions as to any viable alternatives.


----------

